# Looking for corys...



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking for about 12 Pygmy or pandas. But if price is right I’ll take any kind. Willing to take more if Price is right.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

April might have some. I grabbed some pandas from her before, healthy stock.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Fish Addicts had one or two species of dwarf corys when I was there on the weekend.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Tim might still have some corys. Check the classified livestock section, about a month back.

FS: Oto Cat, Orange Laser Cory Cory, Arcuatus Farlowella, Pygmy Cory, Etc https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232042


----------

